
Ask HN: What are the best resources to learn Ruby in 2019? - mywrathacademia
My background is in Java and I&#x27;m interested in learning another object oriented programming language such as Ruby. I&#x27;ve seen MHartl&#x27;s rails tutorial recommended on hacker news. Is his ruby tutorial just as good? What&#x27;s the best non-video resource to learn Ruby for someone with experience in Java?
======
zedeks48K
\- The Odin Project's Ruby Path: [https://www.theodinproject.com/courses/ruby-
programming](https://www.theodinproject.com/courses/ruby-programming)

\- Jordan Hudgens' Comprehensive Ruby Programming:
[https://www.udemy.com/comprehensive-ruby-programming-
tutoria...](https://www.udemy.com/comprehensive-ruby-programming-tutorial/)

------
vedipen
In order of priority - [https://www.codecademy.com/learn/learn-
ruby](https://www.codecademy.com/learn/learn-ruby)
[https://medium.freecodecamp.org/learning-ruby-from-zero-
to-h...](https://medium.freecodecamp.org/learning-ruby-from-zero-to-
hero-90ad4eecc82d)
[https://www.learnrubyonline.org/](https://www.learnrubyonline.org/)

